# AUDI S4 PLEASE HELPPPP!!!!



## congratulati0ns (Jun 29, 2007)

To be brief...i have a 2000 audi s4, 6 speed, with 68,xxx miles. About 2 weeks ago i got a CEL, had the car diagnosed and they said all 4 oxygen sensors with brand new bosch ones. After changing the sensors i reset my ecu, and the light came back on again after 53 miles or so. The codes before and now after are the same and as follows
p1118
p1114
p1177
p1176
p0140
and one more i dont have the code with me here but it pertains to low voltage at the battery which i found they say is because i recently the ecu which involved unplugging the battery. I know what all the above codes mean but i CANNOT figure out why this is happening. The car runs great i might add and no problems are present besides the CEL and the fact that i need an inpection now and cant go get it!!!








Someone please help me on this one im lost.


----------



## euronutz1089 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: AUDI S4 PLEASE HELPPPP!!!! (im2fast4u16)*

call me at the shop tommrow I decifer the codes and try to help you Euronutz 845-247-0100 I'm in upstate ny near kingston if you want to stop by


----------

